# has anyone heard of crossfit?



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I almost didn't post this b/c i dont even want to draw attention to it but i came across it when looking at heavyiron's post about progenex and many of the people who had testimonials on the website were affiliated with something called crossfit. 

Basically, when i looked it up, appears to be a program that at a minimum cost you $1000 to turn you into a certified muscle and fitness magazine wanna be douche bag.

correct me if I'm wrong but looks like a HUGE rip off scam


----------



## ATyler (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a buddy thats way into it. I went and worked out with him at one of their gyms and i wasn't too impressed. Rather then convention shit you do alot of weird ass things


----------



## big60235 (Jan 13, 2011)

I also have a friend that is very into this, It is all about full body strenght and endurance; kind of like a powerlifter that could run a marathon. It is a lot of curcuit workout and are broad spectrum. It is a bunch of crazy stuff that most of us meatheads would never think about doing. Lots of big injuries with beginers.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Jan 13, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I almost didn't post this b/c i dont even want to draw attention to it but i came across it when looking at heavyiron's post about progenex and many of the people who had testimonials on the website were affiliated with something called crossfit.
> 
> Basically, when i looked it up, appears to be a program that at a minimum cost you $1000 to turn you into a certified muscle and fitness magazine wanna be douche bag.
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong but looks like a HUGE rip off scam


 
You don't have to pay anything they have a WOD(workout of day) posted everyday on there website crossfit.com. It has been around for a long time. Its has some decent workouts for group training like army, firefighters, etc. There whole purpose is to be decent at everything, but not great at any one thing.. So most crossfitters are pretty strong can prob run a decent 10k, etc.  For me i'd rather have a goal and just stick to that, but thats just me, for some group training purposes like army its not bad.  But alot of workouts have olympic lifts thrown in and unless you know how to do them properly your gonna get hurt.. But anyone can basically make up a crossfit WOD.... For example: 4 rounds for time of - 20 pull ups, 50 BW squats, then run 400 meters... thats basically how alot of there WOD's are structured. Every once in a while ill go on the website and choose a workout i wanna do just to change it up a little and keep thigns interesting, not for me though  especially not kipping pull ups lol


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 13, 2011)

It's pretty hard core.  Lots of puking and heart pounding workouts.  Very intense.  But yeah, you don't have to pay for it.  I can write you up a crossfit program for nothing.  Here you go:

Power clean 135lbs as many times as you can.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2011)

*Lyle McDonald*


> From the X-fit Home Page
> "Our program delivers a fitness that is, by design, broad, general, and inclusive. Our specialty is not specializing. "
> 
> Crossfit: Forging Elite Mediocrity.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 13, 2011)

...Don't get me started....

This is for people who think that doing the highest number of reps and/or yards in a given time is the quintessential prerequisite to optimal fitness...with safety NOT being the number one priority.  Therefore as far as I'm concerned, it falls into the specialty category.  Yes you'll get results and lose weight.  But so will marathon running.  My root file for this sort of thing would be Ego training.  To help feed the ego.  That warrior mentality, that part of you that needs to feel like it conquered something or kicked something's ass.  Technically this should be balanced 50/50 with the other side of your brain that would check and balance that drive with things like, um, form, patience, "less is more", and other "abstract" and non spatial ideals.  

Yes mma fighters, firefighters, military, etc., love this stuff because it is right up the alley with what they may need to face on any given day. And the crossfit pundants would have you believe that if those elite forces do it, it is the best and most optimal for fitness.  The problem with that logic is that firefighters and military people die in that line of fire.  And some die in the training!  The other problem is that most people don't really want to be the fittest they can be.  Who needs to be able to run a sub 4 minute mile or do 30 kipping pullups or do FRAN faster than your competitor...noone except someone that wants to compete in that arena. And yes I agree that the olympic moves and variations is a nono for the average *NON-SPECIALIST*  You need to know good mechanics before trying to clean and jerk....Jerk   

Muay Thai fighters condition their shins...so why not condition your shins? because great Muay Thai fighters do it then you should too!

One does not need to do what the fittest people might do in order to be very fit.  The more extreme your workout, the more your risk:reward ratio goes up.  Deadlifts for reps/time? I couldn't tell someone with good conscious to do this or much of the protocol, unless, like someone said in another thread, you just want to be good in Crossfit. Yes the body can usually do more than the mind will allow.  But that hurdle is in place for a reason! Just know there are easier and safer ways to "get ripped" or get "six pack abs" or other marketing words.....and there are eaiser and safer ways to be in great shape.


----------



## alan84 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nicley elaborated. 





Merkaba said:


> ...Don't get me started....
> 
> This is for people who think that doing the highest number of reps and/or yards in a given time is the quintessential prerequisite to optimal fitness...with safety NOT being the number one priority.  Therefore as far as I'm concerned, it falls into the specialty category.  Yes you'll get results and lose weight.  But so will marathon running.  Yes mma fighters, firefighters, military, etc., love this stuff because it is right up the alley with what they may need to face on any given day.  The problem with that logic is that firefighters and military people die in that line of fire.  And some die in the training!
> 
> One does not need to do what the fittest people might do in order to be very fit.  The more extreme your workout, the more your risk:reward ratio goes up.  Deadlifts for reps/time? I couldn't tell someone with good conscious to do this or much of the protocol, unless, like someone said in another thread, you just want to be good in Crossfit. Yes the body can usually do more than the mind will allow.  But that hurdle is in place for a reason! Just know there are easier and safer ways to "get ripped" or be in great shape.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 14, 2011)

correct me if im wrong but they offer classes?- that cost money?

and a training program to make you a certified trainer?- which cost ALOT of money?

seems to me this program is something you could put together for free with a little research on the internet and not market themselves for $1000 trainer certifications with little solid content to offer.


----------



## Built (Jan 14, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> I almost didn't post this b/c i dont even want to draw attention to it but i came across it when looking at heavyiron's post about progenex and many of the people who had testimonials on the website were affiliated with something called crossfit.
> 
> Basically, when i looked it up, appears to be a program that at a minimum cost you $1000 to turn you into a certified muscle and fitness magazine wanna be douche bag.
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong but looks like a HUGE rip off scam




Crossfit is a religious training philosophy. As religious training philosophies go, you could do worse. But I don't do philosophical training. I just do shit that works.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Built said:


> I just do shit that works.



I work, you wanna do me?


----------



## Built (Jan 14, 2011)

Built said:


> I just do shit that works.





awhites1 said:


> I work, you wanna do me?



You realize you just called yourself shit, right?


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 14, 2011)

crossfit is for girls and gays.


----------



## Built (Jan 14, 2011)

Beejis60 said:


> crossfit is for girls and gays.



News to me. My gay friends are powerlifters.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 14, 2011)

Built said:


> You realize you just called yourself shit, right?


 
 

Am I the only one who got that? Classic.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Built said:


> You realize you just called yourself shit, right?



Lol! I shoulda seen that comin. Kanye thought of it first though

"we eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast"- y'all eat pieces of shit huh


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 14, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> "we eat pieces of shit like you for breakfast"- y'all eat pieces of shit huh



Actually Happy Gilmore thought of it first.

Crossfit?  No thanks.  I'll take good form rather than speed any day of the week.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 18, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Actually Happy Gilmore thought of it first.
> 
> Crossfit?  No thanks.  I'll take good form rather than speed any day of the week.



PHUK! your good man


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 18, 2011)

CF is good metabolic training.  I personally wouldn't ever train in CF exclusively, but it has its place, as do most programs.  I worked at a CrossFit Facility as a CSCS, except I wasn't involved in any of the CF, just the strength & conditioning of some athletes.  I never got into it personally, but its a good way to lose fat and get in overall shape.  I don't love it, but I don't hate it either.  Again, it has its place, it's great metabolic training; basically circuits with very compound movements and cardio all in one.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 18, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> CF is good metabolic training.  I personally wouldn't ever train in CF exclusively, but it has its place, as do most programs.  I worked at a CrossFit Facility as a CSCS, except I wasn't involved in any of the CF, just the strength & conditioning of some athletes.  I never got into it personally, but its a good way to lose fat and get in overall shape.  I don't love it, but I don't hate it either.  Again, it has its place, it's great metabolic training; basically circuits with very compound movements and cardio all in one.



YOU!?! NOOOOOO. J/k

Just so we're all clear I didn't look into the program itself. I glanced over it some. I didnt question the training tactics/methods.

It was more the $1000 dollar price tag to be a certified trainer for there program. And the fact that there website marketed heavily to signing up for there classes and/or becoming a trainer. Look I got nothing against somebody trying to make a buck but how do you justify a $1000 price tag for a training course?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 18, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> YOU!?! NOOOOOO. J/k
> 
> Just so we're all clear I didn't look into the program itself. I glanced over it some. I didnt question the training tactics/methods.
> 
> It was more the $1000 dollar price tag to be a certified trainer for there program. And the fact that there website marketed heavily to signing up for there classes and/or becoming a trainer. Look I got nothing against somebody trying to make a buck but how do you justify a $1000 price tag for a training course?



Oh bro, we're on the same page with that.  You basically buy your certification for CF.  You pay a G, attend a weekend seminar and with little to no effort, you're certified and you keep paying G's until you're like a third tier uber CF trainer or something.  Being that I went to college for a Kines degree and had to pass a pretty strenuous test for my Strength & Conditioning Certification, I wasn't all that impressed by the other CF trainers around me.   Cool peoples and some uber hot female trainers, but their knowledge in basic exercise physiology was pretty shallow.


----------



## stepaukas (Jan 19, 2011)

damn!! alot of bashing the "crossfit " way of training.. cant everyone just get along....

at least these people are trying to train, jumping on the current marketed training ways..

crossfit is a 10 year old marketed word for whats been around 100's of years .. circut training..

at least these people are training..and if they are dumb enough to try the WOD of snatches or overhead squats and get injured, its their own fault..

what i dont get are the remarks that the crossfitters are just a cult group that will be "average" at everything, and not "good" or "great" at one sport.

anybody on this forum "great" at any sport??

i bet there isnt.. i reread all the posts on athletic backgrounds, and it seems like most bashing crossfitters are just your average bodybuilders that were at best average high school athletes..

so i say leave the crossfitters be.. let them train their way..


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

Built said:


> News to me. My gay friends are powerlifters.



Do you spot their deadlift?


----------

